# KR650 Done!



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

So I decided to take my recently purchased Stage 1 GTR to Albert from Knight Racer for his 650R conversion which consisted of:

KR Downpipes - huge
KR Y Pipes - my Miltek's were like straws compared to the massive KR ones
80mm Intake Kit
Injectors Asnu
KR and Linney Remap Ecutek to V5

Plus I had them change my front discs to Alcon with a DS2500's all round and the rear 4 tail kit.

After looking around at various folks and every tuner has a good name on here, I chose KR due to their location to me (15 mins) and the pricing was unreal compared to allot of others.  I am working to a budget and KR was able to make things work very well for me so big kudos for that!

Albert was awesome with his continuous pictures/status over the last couple of days and updates on the log files between himself and Linney. So today I collected the car after a 25min intro and drive from Albert who demonstrated all the new functionality including pops/bangs/Nismo s.ware etc

Overall I am super impressed with the workmanship involved and how well described the output is compared to a Stage 1. The sound of the KR Downpipes and Y Pipe are non intrusive when cruising at 30+ but the noise it makes when you nail it is awesome! :chuckle: Very pleased indeed as many have said Dpipes make it allot harsher but I haven't noticed much difference with the larger KR ones at cruising speed.

I have to say that the communication and updates received whilst I was away this week was exceptional as Albert truly knows how to look after customers and goes out of his way to set expectations and realistic gains. This stage is a great upgrade to anyone moving up from a Stage 1 or so and the power is plenty for many.

I am doing things in stages due to finances obviously, but hope I will keep this much power longer than a month as it ticks all the right boxes and makes all the sound I could have wanted! 

Thanks


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

congrats hsb, it's a great stage 4.25.. spool/power/noise = fun!!


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds very professional. Is there really a significant step in performance and feel to stage 1? I had the same great service from Andy and the gang at AC Speedtech recently, when they took me from stock to stage 1 (and servicing, DS2500 pads all round etc). 

I've had stage 1 for 2 months now, and haven't even buried the throttle yet, as there is so much torque in the midrange, I don't need to. I'm not even close to getting used to the extra power, but you never know . I have said I'm going no further...

Simon


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

There is a significant difference between 1 to 4.25 and you really see it across the entire rev range. The intake noise is great but the surge in power is allot stronger. I did 30 miles in it and best of all was the stronger low end grunt it produces.

I am so glad I got the very large KR DP's as I was a little concerned about the possible noise intrusion but hardly noticed much as maybe I was expecting allot more.

I was able to have a go on the Linney TC mode as the road was damp after I remembered how to turn it on, the sound was incredible, the way the power was limiting itself on small break in traction really did make it feel completely different.

My advice is go for Stage 4 by any means if you can as it really does show what these cars can keep doing and truly nothing can touch them.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

What's it cost to go from stage 1 to 4.25 minus the brakes? Can't see the prices on there website for the complete conversion


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That's great news, can I kindly ask did you have the 400mm alcon discs for the front


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

hsb lets see some pics of the beast then bud!


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a link to pricing although less if you already have Ecutek http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/398562-kr-650r-4-25-performance-pack.html Best thing is to contact Albert. I forgot to add that the new Nismo Gbox software is like night and day compared to the 2012 software, super smooth on all shifts and no more of that clunk when moving from P to 1 which was really annoying.

I provided my own discs as I picked up a few sets in the US recently and they were 380mm not the 400's.

I will post a few pics tomorrow after its had a clean and try to figure out videos if i can


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

hsb said:


> Here's a link to pricing although less if you already have Ecutek http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/398562-kr-650r-4-25-performance-pack.html Best thing is to contact Albert. I forgot to add that the new Nismo Gbox software is like night and day compared to the 2012 software, super smooth on all shifts and no more of that clunk when moving from P to 1 which was really annoying.
> 
> I provided my own discs as I picked up a few sets in the US recently and they were 380mm not the 400's.
> 
> I will post a few pics tomorrow after its had a clean and try to figure out videos if i can


Just looked at the ad, it says supplied and fitted for £2500, bottom of advert says prices exclude VAT. Seems quite reasonable. Plus a Linney Titan 102mm for £2000, very reasonable.

Was it done in a day?


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Huzzy1 said:


> Just looked at the ad, it says supplied and fitted for £2500, bottom of advert says prices exclude VAT. Seems quite reasonable. Plus a Linney Titan 102mm for £2000, very reasonable.
> 
> Was it done in a day?


Yes, this could be done in a day if everything goes to plan but we always allow 2 days. In this case, Harj left it with us as he had to go away for a week.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Has your car been dyno'd to ensure the torque is capped appropriately around 600lbsft?

Always worries me when I see stage 4 and above on stock internals with no Dyno run to ensure safer torque levels. When I had mine mapped a year or two ago the initial mapping saw my torque on the wrong side of 650 and timing was pulled in the mid range to cap it to 600.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Has your car been dyno'd to ensure the torque is capped appropriately around 600lbsft?
> 
> Always worries me when I see stage 4 and above on stock internals with no Dyno run to ensure safer torque levels. When I had mine mapped a year or two ago the initial mapping saw my torque on the wrong side of 650 and timing was pulled in the mid range to cap it to 600.


Not been dyno'd yet but I asked for max torque and Albert told me Ben keeps it well within the limits when mapping and better to be safe. Linney tuning must mean something as most of the US guys upload Ben's map's and run them post sending various logs to him. A friend in the US had his mapped via the same means and was producing strong torque but well within safety post dyno. Mine was all road tuned and uploaded by KR and I sure do hope its above 600lbs of torque :chuckle: 

I don't think its the internal to worry about on a stage 4 but the transmission.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ben has tuned my car for 6 years through Cobb and now Ecutek.

Without a Dyno pull you cannot know what torque you are running at max boost. At two different tuning episodes with Ben we measured over 650lbsft on a Dyno run hence why timing was reduced on those occasions.

Simply a matter of safety for your engine and ultimately your wallet. If your rods grenadenthrough your block I guarantee you will be the only one paying the bill.

I'm only offering friendly advice from a well seasoned R35 owner who's been around the block many many times with these cars.

A Dyno run will cost you very little compared to the high cost of a failure.

Your choice of course.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Ben has tuned my car for 6 years through Cobb and now Ecutek.
> 
> Without a Dyno pull you cannot know what torque you are running at max boost. At two different tuning episodes with Ben we measured over 650lbsft on a Dyno run hence why timing was reduced on those occasions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I will get it dyno'd to be sure mate.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Ben Linney used to do the "live maps" on mine..
basically you data log a few runs, (hard pulls in 2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th etc from 3k to redline) and download and send off to him. 
he does his magic, and sends you back the update and you upload it. I assume you can do this with a ecutek,? as I had the cobb,... 
it was brilliant and I never had any issues. even advised me on the torque cap etc.

rolling road should only be used for checking maps, and maybe slight changes, but IMO, not for full mapping, as they cannot replicate real world driving.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep mine was done via Ben and road tuning.

This is how he does allot of his Ecutek work, real road tuning.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I would argue that Litchfield seem to have major success in mapping and power levels since getting their dyno. A back street / small scale set up then I would agree as you can't generate the right amount of load nor get the airflow but having witnessed the gale force wind in the Litchfield cell and read good things about the control and load the maha unit provides, I would pick that dyno over road tuning anyday - not to mention the safety and consistency element.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

I would agree that the road is probably not the best place to tune unless its a private location 

I can't comment on how tuning should be done as I am no expert. I do recall a previous tuner a few years back always stating they would only tune their race / hill climb cars via Motec on a road than dyno. The dyno was for delta uploading and then checking on figures post the road tuning.

Would be good to have a GTROC Dyno day.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Not to argue, but no way on earth can any dyno replicate real world road tunes... 
Too many variables..that RR's simply cannot replicate...

. I.e humidity, air density, air flow, inclines, declines, surface resistance, air resistance, fuel type, fuel life, Gravity, altitude, air mass, temp, etc etc... The list goes on and on,....

RR's good for "base maps" and measurements, but... A proper real world map needs real world Conditions. 
I am sure some tuners will disagree, but that's my option and I prefer the real world mapping... 

Every dyno I have been on gave a different output reading, and by big amounts....

One dyno day I went to on a gtr organised day, would not even do a "full power run" as they said my car was running to lean...had the map checked several times and both tuners said it was a load of Bollox and if anything, my map was verging on the cautious side and was slightly rich...

It was the dyno cell parameters that was out... And says a lot !
There is a particular tuner out there that uses only a RR and I have lost count how many engines have blown up on their dyno from mapping....

Yet, the main guy in the country that maps skylines (arguably for longer than anyone else having worked for Nismo 20yrs ago) and gtrs, will only map live on the road or circuit, and has never experienced a failure or blow up due to mapping...

Think about it before trusting a dyno for mapping, just think of it as a "checking Tool"


----------

